# Thanksgiving for cyclists



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

elite cyclist nerds!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Still funny! When I first showed it to my wife, I got that mixture of laughing and crying where the crying is only in part because of the laughing.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

pure genius. and so close to my life 7 years ago...well, minus the really elite part. but man, holidays do interfere w/ 6 hr rides & 2 hr naps.


----------



## ricz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the great laugh!


----------

